# Mo Williams nearly retired because LeBron James left Cleveland



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Mo Williams is 27, healthy and has three years and $26 million remaining on his Cleveland Cavaliers contract. But none of that mattered much to him this summer after he watched LeBron Jamesleave the Cavs to join the Miami Heat. Williams said he was so depressed by James’ exit that he considered walking away from the NBA.
> 
> “That’s how bad it got,” Williams said. “I contemplated it. I really sat down and envisioned life after basketball. …I really saw myself not playing.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AqGxQ1qw3wf1Uo6aBpeY.hu8vLYF?slug=mc-williamscavs092010

:laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:fail:xamillion


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats pathetic. :nonono:


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

No Bitchassness


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

A good portion of it is his fault. He's the one who constantly came up short in the playoffs when Lebron and the Cavs needed to rely on somebody else to score.

He was always a joke of a second option.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, CDR is killing him on twitter


> cdouglasroberts Wowww so Moe Williams said he considered RETIRING b/c LeBron left! Hahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahaa!
> 
> cdouglasroberts Hahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahhahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaahahahaahahahahahahahahaa
> 
> ...


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sad thing is CDR hasn't done anything even notable in his career yet. Sure that was a bitch move Mo was thinking of doing, but at least almost every NBA fan knows who he is, unlike CDR who is most known for missing those free-throws against Kansas.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I was just about to say that. CDR ain't been relevant since spring 08.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha wtf


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

CDR's an idiot, I see he still hasn't learned from his time with the Nets to STFU and establish himself first. 

Anyways Mo...what can I say about Mo..it's pretty clear he's just a fragile minded front runner...that's the worst thing you want out of a so-called lights out scorer. 

This pretty much confirms he's going to phone it in until he gets on a contender again.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

CDR's one of the NBA's biggest douche bags. No exaggeration. A big man on campus in the Conference USA who's carried that attitude over to the NBA, where even the New Jersey Nets couldn't wait to get rid of him.

But, seriously, someone go check to see if Mo Williams has any balls.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Only a matter of time before he's tweeting about how short the people are in China, or how smelly the Latvian women are.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If I'm Cleveland I'm calling up everyone in the league trying to get rid of this loser. He basically publicly admitted that he's given up on the team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They were shopping him all summer, noone wanted him.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dre™;6369417 said:


> They were shopping him all summer, noone wanted him.


but he was an all star


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm willing to bet that the Cavs would throw a party if he did retire.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The Cavs would prefer he did retire open up salary cap room for the next three seasons. 

Anyways how many of the Cavs draft picks have been traded away?
Hopefully after this season the rebuild begins.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

reminds me of steve francis when cuttino mobley got traded from the magic.

http://www.yaysports.com/nba/2005/11/steve_francis_and_cat_mobley_h.html


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Semi-OT from what I know about Cuttino and Francis in hindsight it's kind of weird they were so close...definitely an odd couple...


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

He nearly retired until he looked over his tax return and saw how much money he's been making.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I really don't blame him for being depressed about it and having those thoughts....but you DO NOT admit that **** publicly, or to anyone for that matter


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Semi-OT from what I know about Cuttino and Francis in hindsight it's kind of weird they were so close...definitely an odd couple...


Those two used to roll around in fur coats together talking about how they were the greatest backcourt in the L.

It was weird as ****, but I liked them. I don't know about the best backcourt in the league, but they sure as hell were the most entertaining.


----------

